# Heftiges Problemchen



## DoKtA D. (22. Januar 2002)

hi ich hab nen komisches problem:
ich hab windows98se eben komplett neu installiert und davor die platte formatiert.
naja es ging alles ohne probleme und nun ca. 2 stunden später bekomm ich schonwieder bluescreens ohne ende und der stürzt ab etc. außerdem geht der pc einfach aus als hätte ich den reset knopf gedrückt(vorallem wenn der pc belaste wird.. beim laden von sachen z.b.). naja ich glaube da stimmt irgendwas nicht ;D 
könnte es am ram speicher liegen? der ist nämlich recht warm gelagert da der direkt neben dem cpu kühler ist. ich hab wirklich keine ahnung was man da machen kann  am liebsten würde ich nen neuen pc kaufen  naja weiss jemand was passiert wenn ram warm/heiss wird? kann es da zu datenverlusten kommen oder so? ich bräuchte dann wohl nen neuen kühler! aber ich hab auch keine lust das geld umsonst auszugeben.. außerdem hab ich kühler für den ram gesehen. bringen die viel oder ist das sinnlos?
achja ich hatte mir nen neuen lüfter für den cpu gekauft der ist eigentlich größer und vorallem besser weil der andrekaputt war, aber erst seitdem sind die massiven probleme.. weil durch den lüfter ist das noch näher am ram dran (ist nurnoch ca. 1cm platz zwischen.. ich hab nen SLOT A 800er athlon cpu.. geht zur seite weg ;D) 
in einem anderen forum wurde mir gesagt es liegt am netzteil weil das überlastet ist!

schreib nochmal alle fragen die ich hab so auf:

1. was passiert wenn ram warm/heiss wird?
2. wodurch kann es dazu kommen, daß ein pc sich einfach so neustarte
3. lohnen sich ram kühler?
4. brauche ich ein neues netzteil (150W zu wenig?)?
5. kann es auch am betriebsytem liegen (win98se hab ich)
6. kennt ihr irgendwelche kleinen besonders gucken slot a kühler?

naja das war erstmal alles ich hoffe auf eure schnelle hilfe ;D

meine hardware:
150W netzteil
800er athlon slot a
512 MB ram
GF 2 MX
eine 10Gb eine 20GB platte
TV Karte
Cd rom hab ich auch ;D
naja sonst nix.. nurnoch standart sachen 


bis denn..


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Januar 2002)

Ja, du brauchst auf alle Fälle ein neues Netzteil. 150 sind zu wenig. Damit werden sich die anderen Probleme aller Voraussicht nach auch erledigen.

Kaprolacam


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. Januar 2002)

Also wie mein Vorredner gesagt hat, es liegt warscheinlich am Netzteil. Schuld daran kann aber auch ein defekter Speicher sein. Wenn du mehrere Speicherbausteine hast, versuch die mal einzeln durchzutesten. Im anderen Fall bau mal alles unnötige raus und mach nur noch ein Minimalsystem. Wenn Windows bereits installiert ist, dann baust du CD-Rom und (falls vorhanden) Brenner aus. Dann lässt du nur noch eine Festplatte drin und baust alle nötigen Karten raus (nur noch Grafikkarte).
Wenn jetzt alles stabil läuft, dann kannst du fast 100% sicher sein das dein Netzteil zu schwach ist.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Januar 2002)

das NT *ist*  viel zu schwach, damit wäre ein celeron500 und eine voodoo3 ok, aber kein 800Athlon.


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Frage!

Wieviel muss das Netzteil denn haben um einen 800 Atlon zu versorgen?
Reichen 230?


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Januar 2002)

ja, sollte reichen


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2002)

aber nimm ma lieber 250-300 watt der athlon zieht strom wie sau, deshalb wirder ja auch so heiss. und wenn du dann noch ne voodoo karte drinne hast und vielleicht 2 cd-roms und 2 platten dann sind 230 auch schon wieder knapp
lieber 50 watt mehr als 50 zuwenig.


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ich weiß jetzt mittlerweile aber das Problem ist das halt, dass ich schon ein 230 Watt habe aber schau einfach mal nach meinem Treat im Hardware-Forum dort wird das Problem gerade behandelt


----------



## lordofscotland (30. Januar 2002)

*Netzteil??*

Hi,

laut AMD sollte das Netzteil mindestens 300Watt aufbringen, ist auch zu empfehlen. Hast dann mehr Power für die anderen Geräte zur Verfügung.


Greetings

Mike


----------



## Homie25 (30. Januar 2002)

Also wie schon gesagt ich habe versucht das Netzteil bei mir auszubauen und das hat 300 und es ging trotzdem nicht


----------

